
DOCKER SWARM PAR L'EXEMPLE - nodejs-news
http://www.it-wars.com/posts/virtualisation/docker-swarm-par-lexemple/
======
pmontra
First time I see French on HN but luckily 1) I can read it, 2) the commands
don't need translation :-)

Interesting tutorial.

